# Leopard gecko weight chart?



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey guys me again  I was just wondering if there's an accurate chart somewhere that can tell you what weight your leopard gecko should be  But with factors such as size, gender ect... Thanks in advance  x


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I highly doubt it as every one is different. There isn't a "one size fits all"


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry I meant to put like a range  for example give or take like 2 grams ect...If not thanks for answering :/ x


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Ive got 2 leos both born in may 2010 one weighs 54 grams the other weighs 62 grams but both have the same weight increase when they are weighed each month.

Thas a start for you to comply your own chart now. Lol.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

XxkakashixX said:


> Sorry I meant to put like a range  for example give or take like 2 grams ect...If not thanks for answering :/ x


It's not really possible.
I've got females ranging from 45grams to 95grams all fed and kept the same.
There's no rule for males weighing more than females or vice versa, so it's near on impossible to compile data to suggest what weight your leopard gecko should be.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Yup I only now have 3 geckos and they are completely diff weights, one female is 70g, the other female is 35g(she is a stunted one), the male is 85g and all full grown, it is if they look healthy is how you tell.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> It's not really possible.
> I've got females ranging from 45grams to 95grams all fed and kept the same.
> There's no rule for males weighing more than females or vice versa, so it's near on impossible to compile data to suggest what weight your leopard gecko should be.


As Sam says, I have a female who is lucky to hit 48g on her "fat" days, and a very slender male weighing in at 110g. It's more about proportion than fixed weights.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

all it all about the gecko... i have a 1 year old Talbino and she is small in size and she wont reach anymore in weight then 40g where as my High yellow will reach 70g and futher if you let her 

Edit - its just what you feel is right for your gecko, as long as they are eating and active and looking healthy what does it matter ? (unless your planning on breeding them ?)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

mandyT said:


> all it all about the gecko... i have a 1 year old Talbino and she is small in size and she wont reach anymore in weight then 40g where as my High yellow will reach 70g and futher if you let her
> 
> Edit - its just what you feel is right for your gecko, as long as they are eating and active and looking healthy what does it matter ? (*unless your planning on breeding them* ?)


This part interests me. I know the blanket statement is " your female Leopard gecko must be 50g/55g/60g (depending on who tells you) in order to breed, but what if they never hit that weight? Maybe a thought for another thread......


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

MrMike said:


> This part interests me. I know the blanket statement is " your female Leopard gecko must be 50g/55g/60g (depending on who tells you) in order to breed, but what if they never hit that weight? Maybe a thought for another thread......


 
Again it all is about the lizard. ive actually just started a thread about it myself... if its a general small slim one then its not really going to get to 60g (being healthy feeding and not over feeding) but many would say its what you feel is best, and most people know their own reps better then random people on here (that didnt mean to sound nasty)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

mandyT said:


> Again it all is about the lizard. ive actually just started a thread about it myself... if its a general small slim one then its not really going to get to 60g (being healthy feeding and not over feeding) but many would say its what you feel is best, and most people know their own reps better then random people on here (that didnt mean to sound nasty)


Not at all, I'm interested in peoples thoughts


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys  I was just wondering and I have a weight chart before I got my Leo  x


----------

